# hardwater stains that wont come off



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought a used 75 gallon tank. I paid $100 for the tank and stand. I can't get my money back.
After cleaning the tank I discovered that it has hundreds of scratches on all four interior sides and a hardwater haze along the top six inches of the entire tank that even pure muratic acid will not remove. Can this tank be salvaged? All of the silicone sealer is bright blue (copper??).
It has also been "rebuilt" at some point in the past. The four corners do not line up quite right and the bottom is recessed up about 1/2 inch and the sides are attached to the bottom. I am not explaining it well but it looks like the four sides were put together enclosing the bottom, rather than the sides sitting on the bottom.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW. Sounds a bit on the rough side. Acid won't take it off huh? Not good if you ask me. Discolored silicone, yea, means he was using somthing in there that also got into the glass. Best way to get it all back would be to take it apart and soak the glass. Then, unfortunately put it back together the way it was, but not the way it should go back together. But, if it was holding water before, sounds like it will again. 
How to Clean Hard Water Stains from Aquarium Glass | eHow.com


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

I decided to take it apart and use polishing compounds to remove the haze and scratches. The trim was all broken up anyway. (Metaframe Mark III plastic frame.) Guess I should have had some help. Got one end off okay, but then chipped top of one long side turning the tank on it side , then proceeded to remove and drop opposite side. Broken into multiple pieces.
I have decided to abandon this and start over with a new tank, eventually.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Oops! *sh


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Bought new 75 gallon tank yesterday. Going to use a 29 gallon tank for a sump filter underneath. Is the number of fish you can keep determined by the amount of water, or the size of tank. I'll have about 90 gallons of circulating water. Either FO or FOWLR. Not doing reef until I get more experience. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I have no experience with saltwater, but have kept freshwater fish for most of the last 40 years.


----------



## kellytyler (Nov 4, 2011)

i agree with jb.


----------

